
What's so special about being a designer? - sandrobfc
It&#x27;s a simple question for which I am trying to get a clear answer to: can everyone be a designer?<p>It&#x27;s a fact that everyone has opinions when it comes to design - clients, partners, mothers, grandmothers, uncles, cousins, etc. However, I don&#x27;t think that design is based on opinions.<p>So, apart from some technical knowledge, why is the designer the authority on design? What makes a designer different from the common mortal?
======
babygoat
designing != having opinions

My mom can't figure out google maps. If I asked her to design a better UI, her
head would explode.

